# WAL-MART around the world



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

goschio said:


> ^
> don't think so. Thats only canadian nationalism!


YES!.... We're cool.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

micro said:


> There are 2 or 3 WalMart stores in Hamburg. (But we don't have Starbucks.)


OH,that's bad.

It's best for every city to have one WalMart,one Carrefour,one Tesco,one Starbucks etc.

Because that's interesting.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver city proper does not have a single WalMart.It just rejected a proposal for the first store. it must be the only major city in Canada to resist the evil plague.Howevever many of the surrounding suburbs have caved


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, we have Wal-marts EVERYWHERE in Toronto. 

I can name 3 within a ten minute drive from me.


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

I just went to the newly opened Wal-Mart in Shanghai.I did'nt like it very much.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

cladiv said:


> I just went to the newly opened Wal-Mart in Shanghai.I did'nt like it very much.


it is because you hate freedom...


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

^^That was uncalled for.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't get it, what's so exciting about Wal-Mart? 

IMO, they are the worst thing that could happen to a city.


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

JayeTheOnly said:


> The Walmart logos on stores in Tornoto don't have a star, they have a hyphen (Until very Recently, when major expansions began).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denny's also does that:


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Didn't know, I've never seen a Denny's in Canada in my life.


----------



## sogod (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn poor people wanting to save money by shopping at wal-mart. If only they were as smart as the know-it-all-lefties on the web and hated personal freedom and choice too.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

^^Have you read why? holy crap.


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

> it is because you hate freedom...


or maybe because you are an ass!
What the f.... has this to do with freedom? :weirdo: 

By the way, I am european!


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

great prairie said:


> it is because you hate freedom...



I just cant belive this.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

cladiv said:


> or maybe because you are an ass!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sorry, this post is absolutly hilarious.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

great prairie said:


> it is because you hate freedom...


That doesn't even make any sense. Unless your reffering to the freedom of buying shitty quality goods that are produced by overly exlpoited cheap labour


----------



## deBuitléir (Aug 15, 2005)

Wal*mart have just bought a group of stores in Hungary from a French Company. expect to see more acquistions in the years to come.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Well, you have to give Wal Mart credit for at least one thing besides being cheap... they have an incredible supply-chain network. After Katrina hit Miami, most of the stores were wiped out for days... except Wal Mart and Sam's Club. Sam's Club had the biggest mountain of generators I've ever seen in my LIFE, and they were selling them nonstop.

While we're on the topic, thank GOD for China and affordable generators made there. A thousand-watt generator ($180 for 2-stoke, $225 for 4-stroke, including shipping) isn't big enough to run an air conditioner (sigh), but it's more than big enough to at least run fans, lights (with fluorescent bulbs), a DLP TV, the satellite/cable box, DSL modem, WiFi router, and two or three laptops. And at least with a fan you can "sort of" sleep (the saturday night after Katrina, with no a/c, 89 degrees, 100% humidity, and nothing resembling a breeze, was the last straw... I ordered MY generator the following Monday).


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

great prairie said:


> it is because you hate freedom...


Don't worry man, at least _I_ got the sarcastic humor and the SNL Bush parody reference. 

He was kidding, people.


----------



## LA1 (Sep 12, 2002)

effer said:


> Wal-Mart is for people earning around $25,000 to $45,000 a year.
> NYC doesn't have space for a Wal-Mart(s) and most people living in NYC probably earn more money (then $45,000)!


Wrong. NYC per capita is only $38,000. There is shitload of poor people in NYC. Over a million, easily. 
Brooklyn and Queens residents want a Wal Mart, there have been articles about it. The Unions are keeping WalMart out of NYC, not the residents.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Walmart has partnered with an Indian retail chain called Shoppers Stop. I don;t know if they have yet but they announced a couple of months ago that they would. I don;t think though that they are allowed to own over 49% of shoppers stop.


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

I read in a financial paper a few months back that Wal-Mart was considering opening in Greece, i don't think it will happen any time soon though there are already big retail chains available here plus they may find it difficult due to the labour laws, etc. But we have a relatively new government that is open to bringing in even more foreign invenstment.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2005)

soon there will be wal marts in centralamerica


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Tesco is growing at a faster rate then Wal-Mart I believe. And so it should, Tesco is amazing and the company I have most respect for. Hopefully Tesco will carry on growing at it's rate and wipe Walmart out of the UK.


----------



## hubemx (Jul 29, 2006)

Wal-mart invaded Mexico since 90´s and now they are the number one in Mexico.

I leave in the city of Leon (in the center of mexico) and we have 3 Wal-Mart super center, 2 Sam´s Club and 6 Bodega Aurrera (a Mexican small neighbor retailer owned by wal-mart) it´s really scary.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

magestom said:


> Walmart has partnered with an Indian retail chain called Shoppers Stop. I don;t know if they have yet but they announced a couple of months ago that they would. I don;t think though that they are allowed to own over 49% of shoppers stop.


WAL-MART is entering India through Bharti enterprises and hopes to have 25 stores open by 2015. They will be called Bharti Wal-Mart.

Why is it that our damn beauracracy lets Wal-Mart through but restricts Starbucks and Carrefour, places I like?

Damn


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The map in the first post of this two-year-old thread is now outdated: WAL MART has quit its operations in Germany due to heavy competition. It couldn't compete with the discount supermarket chains like ALDI, LIDL, PENNY, PLUS. The WAL MART stores were now taken over by the domestic hypermarket chain REAL (a subsidiary of the METRO Group).


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Thank god no Wall*Mart or Starbucks in the Netherlandsuke:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Wal-Mart's supposed to open a store in Colombia in '08. We've already began buying supplies to get ready for the impact  J/K. We already have a few MAJOR retailers which also have presence in bordering countries so I doubt that Wal-Mart's gonna make a big impact.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

No wal-mart in Cyprus, i dont actually think there is a place for them.
The market here is pretty much dominated (and saturated )from local supermarkets with carrefour being the only international name in the market.
Carrefour is doing very well,two more of them are opening by the end of the year in Nicosia,which will over-saturate the market


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually, Wal Mart is predominantly US. It doesn't have so many stores outside the mother country.

According to their website, they have 2,760 stores abroad in 13 countries (including Puerto Rico). That may sound a lot, but, comparatively, Carrefour has 8,457 stores outside France in 19 different countries (+ 9 other countries where they have partnership status).

The US market remains by far the dominant market for Wal Mart with over 3,500 stores (meaning they are more numerous than their foreign stores). The UK, Canada and Mexico, maybe Brazil, are the only real Wal Mart countries abroad.

I don't believe we really can compare Wal Mart with Coca-Cola (which we can find in pretty any country on earth except maybe North Korea), Mcdonald's or even Starbuck's.

Anyhow, I think it's impossible to expand abroad in the hypermarket business without trying to go "local". My experience in Germany is maybe biased, but everything looked so American in the Wal Mart I've visited there.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Map of countries where Starbucks is located.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

spyguy said:


> Can save us!


Walmart blows...Target is the way to go!


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

I like to agree with you because I do believe that Target marketing strategy is really strong... However Wal Mart prices and customer services are better.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> *However Wal Mart prices and customer services are better.*


I beg to differ. I think Target's customer service is way better. You get what you pay for with Walmart, and I'll agree that they are cheaper than Target.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

tablemtn said:


> Map of countries where Starbucks is located.


Walmart's in Australia?

Anyone have any idea where?

I've never seen one.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

^^ Haha, even Canberra has 5 or more.

Doesn't Italy have any Starbucks?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

northsider1983 said:


> I beg to differ. I think Target's customer service is way better. You get what you pay for with Walmart, and I'll agree that they are cheaper than Target.


Sure we all have opinions... but my personal experiences are obviously different than yours.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

In Pakistan, the dutch (or German?) retailers Makro/Metro are taking over the market right now. They have already got three giant stores open in Karachi and more are opening across the country very fast. Carrefour has plans to come in as well, however I do hope that Walmart never ever ever comes in. Starbucks is still not here either, thankfully, because of which there is a culture of lots of small and artsy or themed coffee shops around the city which would be bad to lose.


----------



## SheistbugzzNY (Mar 11, 2007)

does anybody have a list of the largest walmarts in the world. jus curious


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Supposedly the Walmart Supercenter down the road from me on Morse Road and Stelzer Road in Columbus does more business than any other Walmart in the U.S.


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

There are like 5 walmarts in lexington, and like alll of them have people walkin around with no shirts on, and one time i saw a guy spitup:drool: just like that smiley


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Sure we all have opinions... but my personal experiences are obviously different than yours.


Wal-Mart has almost 450% more police calls than the average Target store.

Walmart isn't _that_ much cheaper than Target.

Photography of Walmart prohibited?


----------



## lkm370 (Jun 24, 2006)

northsider1983 said:


> Walmart blows...Target is the way to go!


target is gay, i used to work there, they pay less and have less benefits than wal mart


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

lkm370 said:


> target is gay, i used to work there, they pay less and have less benefits than wal mart


I just love how you guys criticize without and hard data/evidence/sources.

Walmart average clerk pay: 8.23/hr
^^ "_I pay low wages. I can take advantage of that. We're going to be successful, but the basis is a very low-wage, low-benefit model of employment_." --Sam Walton
Source

160,000 to 200,000 people who were forced to work off the clock, were denied overtime pay, or were not allowed to take rest and lunch breaks.
Source


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

The Wal-Mart I visited in Buenos Aires was very crowded and busy.


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

In Mexico you may find a Wal-Mart each 2 miles away !! And by the way , WM recently was approved to offer bank services on site under its own denomination.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

railway stick said:


> There are no Wal-Marts in the Netherlands, Belgium or France. The Wal-Marts in Germany are divided in Super-Centers (Bremen, Dortmund) or Local Shops (Emden, Aurich). It`s not easy for Wal-Mart in Germany, they`re competing with Aldi, Lidl (Europe`s biggest discount retailers) and Plus (Owned by the Metro-Gruppe, Europe`s largest retailer group). Wal-Mart has the name to be one of the most expensive shops around in a certain area.


same here, not wal-mart, but loads of hypermarkets, LIDL, Plus, and now also Aldi. The hard discount business is getting very competitive.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

northsider1983 said:


> I beg to differ. I think Target's customer service is way better. You get what you pay for with Walmart, and I'll agree that they are cheaper than Target.


And still Wal-Mart couldn't get a grip in Germany. They tried to copy their american business model into the german market. But they didn't recognise that the german customer can (and will) live without ANY customer service at supermarkets if he can get the goods even cheaper in exchange. Offer a german customer "too much" service and he will be scared (at least he will be suspicious). Thats why the discount supermarket chains I mentioned before are so successful here.
Actually Germany has one of the cheapest (if not the cheapest) food prices in Western Europe, in some cases as cheap as in Poland.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Doesn't Italy have any Starbucks?


Italy (the motherland of inventing new coffee types ;-) ) would be the toughest ground for foreign coffeeshops like Starbucks. Italy has Illy, Hausbrandt, Lavazza etc. I've never seen a Starbucks there.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> And still Wal-Mart couldn't get a grip in Germany. They tried to copy their american business model into the german market. But they didn't recognise that the german customer can (and will) live without ANY customer service at supermarkets if he can get the goods even cheaper in exchange. Offer a german customer "too much" service and he will be scared (at least he will be suspicious). Thats why the discount supermarket chains I mentioned before are so successful here.
> Actually Germany has one of the cheapest (if not the cheapest) food prices in Western Europe, in some cases as cheap as in Poland.


many Portuguese are still not used to german way of shopping, and some get really upset. But most start recognizing German-origin hard discount shops are pretty cheap, and they really don't need much service.

Anyway Portuguese market is dominated by Portuguese groups, German and French (smallest).


----------



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

Just in case anyone is interested:

Wal-Mart will not enter the Australian market as they have said they can not offer the Australian public anything that we do not already have.

Our major discount variety/department stores are 'Big W' and 'Kmart' based on American retailing although both owned by Australian owned parent companies 'Woolworths' and 'Coles group'. 'Big W' I believe is based on Wal-Mart. Correct me if I am wrong.

TARGET in Australia is not in the same league as your Wal-Mart style stores, here they are actually more up market department stores with it's core business being fashionable clothing, homewares and entertainment. Target is generally more expensive.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Paddington said:


> Supposedly the Walmart Supercenter down the road from me on Morse Road and Stelzer Road in Columbus does more business than any other Walmart in the U.S.


I went there when I was in Columbus. It was crowded...at 11PM. :nuts:


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Sitback said:


> Tesco is growing at a faster rate then Wal-Mart I believe. And so it should, Tesco is amazing and the company I have most respect for. Hopefully Tesco will carry on growing at it's rate and wipe Walmart out of the UK.


Tesco it's breaking into the LA market this month with their Fresh and Ready stores. One will be very close to my house, I can't wait.


----------



## ERGO PROXY (Jul 21, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> But they didn't recognise that the german customer can (and will) live without ANY customer service at supermarkets if he can get the goods even cheaper in exchange. Offer a german customer "too much" service and he will be scared (at least he will be suspicious). Thats why the discount supermarket chains I mentioned before are so successful here.
> Actually Germany has one of the cheapest (if not the cheapest) food prices in Western Europe, in some cases as cheap as in Poland.


Wal-Mart is the cheapest place to buy food and clothes in US.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, but it wasn't the cheapest in Germany.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

I love wal-mart. I just bought like 4 shirts from there the other day... I saved a fortune shopping there rather then at the mall where i previously was where I would see practically the same shirt for 30 bucks more. They're actually making like sweet clothes now... atleast in North america they are...


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

I hate Wal-Mart they had the nerve to build a mega-store in a protected historical buffer zone in Mexico near the 2,000year old Teotihuacan pyramids. Cheap? Sure. Jobs? Sure, but come on they are limits. It's like putting a Wal-Mart next to the Statue of Liberty, the Eiffel Tower, etc...hno:


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

But who's most responsible??? Aren't there any institutions/organizationscity/urban planning dept.. etc..etc.. in Mexico City to prevent things like this from happening?


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Yeah they were, and are some. Even despite massive protests, warnings from the cities, the nation's environment, cultural, & historical departments, and the UN,somehow the big corporation got it's way.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

In Mexico Wal Mart rules!!!

But I miss Carrefour...hno:


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i worked for them in the Summer hen i was 16 they weren't bad. Its a decent summer job imo.
11 dollars an hour which is more then 8 dollar min wage here...

However there top managers are some serious people though.....


I think though Wal-mart will not open many more stores in Ontario as the government is rapidly increasing the Min wage up to 10 dollars.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

no one has ever come to me and held a gun at my head and told me to shop at walmart

its a consumers choice - blame consumers for giving walmart the power they have today


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

spongeg said:


> its a consumers choice - blame consumers for giving walmart the power they have today


As long as other consumers are, at the same time, deciding to shop for quality, conscience and a diversified selection of goods (for example at Whole Foods Market or the local farmer's market), then I haven't given up hope that current Wal-Mart shoppers may one day "see the light".


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Paddington said:


> The only people I see going inside Aldi are old white people who drive Buicks. They're closed on Sundays. In America, that's completely retarded. hno:


Aldi is open here on a sunday from 10-4. For me Aldi is much better than Asda (wal-mart), the prices are lower and the quality is better.

The range of products is not as big as Asda, Tesco, Sainsburys etc but that's not a problem as I like to get some stuff from local delis, the local market, butchers shops, specialist food stores etc and not spend all my money in one place.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Aldi... The quality is better????

Isn't Aldi a discount store? Don't they only sell thing's that haven't sold in supermarkets?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> ^^ Aldi... The quality is better????
> 
> Isn't Aldi a discount store? Don't they only sell thing's that haven't sold in supermarkets?


No, not at all, they are 'discount' in that they are cheap but they mostly sell their own ranges of products made specifically for Aldi. The quality is at least as good as regular supermarket ranges but for the same price as the 'value' or 'basic' ranges in Tesco or Sainsbury. 

The layout of the stores and the way the goods are stacked still in boxes is pretty basic though, and don't expect any help packing your shopping.

I thought they would be crap until I actually visited my local store out of curiosity, now I shop there regularly.


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love super center Walmarts.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Nicodemo said:


> In Mexico Wal Mart rules!!!
> 
> But I miss Carrefour...hno:


I prefer Sam's Club or Mega comerical mexicana


----------



## SheistbugzzNY (Mar 11, 2007)

doesnt anybody know the biggest walmart in the world???


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Wal-Mart opened a two-floor store in Honolulu, Hawaii with 317,000 square feet (about 29,500 sq. m.).

I THINK that was the biggest when it opened in October 2004, but it might not be the biggest anymore.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate Wal-Mart!


----------

